# Ο Κέκος στην κορώνα...



## Theseus (Aug 1, 2018)

Earion has set me some homework (!) but one sentence has me stuck:
*
Ο Κέκος που στην κορώνα τού Λαλούν τ’ αηδόνια γύριζε τα μάτι του ανάποδα κι έβλεπες το ασπράδι, βασικά ήταν φονιάς και κλέφτης. Και είχε κάνει και φυλακή. 
*
Has it anything to do with the Γκιόστρα in Levkada? I know that Λαλούν τ’ αηδόνια is a popular καντάδα. It all hinges on who Kekos is? Did he do a spell in gaol?! Is this a real spell in gaol or a part of the famous carnival?


----------



## sarant (Aug 1, 2018)

Αν το καταλαβαίνω καλά, ο Κέκος δεν άντεχε να ακούει την κορώνα (το ανέβασμα της φωνής του τραγουδιστή) στο "Λαλούν τ’ αηδόνια" (καντάδα που βασίζεται σε ποίημα του Γ. Αθάνα) και έδειχνε τη δυσφορία του. Ήταν φονιάς και κλέφτης και τον είχαν κλείσει στη φυλακή (πραγματικά).


----------



## Theseus (Aug 1, 2018)

Θεγξ, Σάραντ, για το ότι έγραψες στην ελληνική και για τις πληροφορίες περί του Κέκου. Ποιος ακριβώς είναι αυτός ο Κέκος; Έχεις τη βιογραφία του; Με τη ευκαιρία, πάντα γράφω στα αγγλικά όταν βιάζομαι.


----------



## sarant (Aug 1, 2018)

Κέκος είναι επτανησιακό, σύντομη μορφή του Φραντζέσκος. Σπάνιο σήμερα, επιβιώνει κυρίως ως επώνυμο. Ο συγκεκριμένος Κέκος δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι, δεν είναι διάσημο πρόσωπο. Πιθανώς να είναι και ανύπαρκτο πρόσωπο.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 1, 2018)

Ξανά, ευχ. Ένα τελευταίο ερώτημα:


> και έδειχνε τη δυσφορία του. Ήταν φονιάς και κλέφτης και τον είχαν κλείσει στη φυλακή (πραγματικά).


Ποιος ήταν φονιάς κλ.; Προφανώς όχι ο Κέκος αν ήταν ανύπαρκτο πρόσωπο;
Ή ήταν ο Κέκος "ένα χαρακτηριστικό προσώπό" που διευκρινίζει τη διαφορά μεταξύ της πραγματικότητας και της φαντασίας των κανταδόρων; :)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 1, 2018)

Kekos was singing, and he was an accomplished tenor whose voice reached such a level in this final point of the song that you could see the white of his eye. And in spite of all this artistic spirit, he was a killer with time in prison.


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2018)

Επειδή εγώ είμαι ο αίτιος (έβαλα στον Θησέα ένα δύσκολο κομμάτι για προπόνηση, τώρα που είναι καλοκαίρι και διακοπές), διευκρινίζω ότι το κείμενο είναι προσωπικές αναμνήσεις του Στάθη Τσαγκαρουσιάνου από την παιδική του ηλικία στον γενέθλιο τόπο του, τη Ζάκυνθο. Τα πρόσωπα και οι καταστάσεις (υποτίθεται ότι) είναι αληθινά, αν και διαθλασμένα (υποψιάζομαι) μέσα από το φίλτρο της αυτομυθοπλαστικής πρόζας του συγγραφέα.

Υ.Γ. Γκιόστρα, Θησέα, είχαν σε όλα τα Επτάνησα (Κέρκυρα, Ζάκυνθο, κ.ά.), όχι μόνο στη Λευκάδα.
You will find a nice description of the attraction in Corfu in _The letters of Private Wheeler_; edited and with a foreword by Captain B. H. Liddell Hart (Boston: Houghton Miflin, 1952)


----------



## sarant (Aug 1, 2018)

E, δεν το κατάλαβα καλά. Νόμιζα πως του γύριζε το μάτι επειδή δεν του άρεσε η καντάδα....


----------



## Theseus (Aug 1, 2018)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Ναι, φταίει ο Εάριων. Όμως, δε τα πάω και πολύ άσχημα με τη προπόνηση επιτέλους. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Όμως, δε τα πάω και πολύ άσχημα με τη προπόνηση επιτέλους. :)


Θησέα, μια απορία: με το «επιτέλους» ποια λέξη εννοείς στα αγγλικά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2018)

Έχει δίκιο ο sarant που το ερμήνευσε έτσι που το ερμήνευσε. Η έκφραση «γύρισε το μάτι του ανάποδα» δείχνει οργή, όχι υπερπροσπάθεια. Χωρίς συγκείμενο, μπορείς να θεωρήσεις ότι κάποιος άλλος έβγαζε την κορόνα. Αν τραγουδήσω εγώ και βγάλω κορόνα, γυρνά ανάποδα το μάτι όλων των υπόλοιπων.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2018)

Αν ωστόσο ψάξει κανείς και βρει τα συμφραζόμενα, βλέπει ότι ο Κέκος είναι κανταδόρος:

Συλλήβδην το είδος χαρακτηριζόταν, από μια καλλικέλαδη υποκρισία, που με απωθούσε επειδή γνώριζα προσωπικώς και τους κανταδόρους. 

Ο Κέκος που στη κορώνα τού _Λαλούν τ’ αηδόνια_ γύριζε τα μάτι του ανάποδα κι έβλεπες το ασπράδι, βασικά ήταν φονιάς και κλέφτης. Και είχε κάνει και φυλακή. 
Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


----------



## Theseus (Aug 2, 2018)

Στο Ζαζ. Βασικά, ήθελα να πω 'πάντως, δεν τα πάω και πολύ άσχημα κλ. 'Επιτέλους' είναι λάθος λέξη. Σ' ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ, για τη βοήθεια και για το ότι μας έθεσες κατ' ευθείαν...:)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Στο Ζαζ. Βασικά, ήθελα να πω 'πάντως, δεν τα πάω και πολύ άσχημα κλ. 'Επιτέλους' είναι λάθος λέξη.


O λόγος που ρώτησα ήταν για να δω αν εννοούσες at last ή eventually. Το δεύτερο, λοιπόν.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 2, 2018)

Θεγξ, Ζαζ. Εννοούσα το δεύτερο δηλ. 'λοιπόν'.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2018)

Theseus said:


> για το ότι μας έθεσες κατ' ευθείαν...:)



Αγγλισμός. Ποιο θα ήταν το ελληνικό;

Σου έχω μιλήσει για το καλύτερο ελληνικό λεξικό συνωνύμων;
https://www.lexigram.gr/lex/enni/#Hist0


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2018)

nickel said:


> Σου έχω μιλήσει για το καλύτερο ελληνικό λεξικό συνωνύμων;
> https://www.lexigram.gr/lex/enni/#Hist0


Μόνο που πλέον δεν είναι ανοιχτό δωρεάν...


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Μόνο που πλέον δεν είναι ανοιχτό δωρεάν...



https://www.lexigram.gr/syndromi.php

Τζάμπα πράμα! Στον Θησέα θα το έκανα δώρο! Αρκεί να τον ενδιαφέρει.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 3, 2018)

Εντάξει! Ίσως λοιπόν 'κρατώ κπ στο ίσιο δρόμο/ενημερώνω/διορθώνω/επανορθώνω το σφάλμα/διαφωτίζω/το ξεκαθαρίζω σε κπ'. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ άλλα.


----------

